# Lighting for hedgy



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi. I was reading that a hedgy need so much light per day to stop from going into hibernation. My question is, wht happens if my hedgy sleeps in his pouch all day and doesn't come out until night. Will he put himself into hibernation by doing this and should I take away his fleece pouch during the day? Thank you for any help on this.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, it's perfectly fine if he's sleeping in his pouch!  Even if he's in his pouch where it's dark, some of the light will still show through, from the entrance to tell him that it's daytime. I'm glad that you've read about him needing the light - it's starting to get to that time of the year where it's important to give them the necessary light, with the days getting shorter.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Whewwwww! Thank you for setting that straight since he loves his dark thick hide away. Taking that away is like taking a soother from a baby. lol
Thank you so much!
Shell.


----------

